# Google Voice



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

If you have not looked at using Google for email, docs, websites and more you may be missing out!
I recently got an invite to Google Voice
You can choose your phone #, based on what is available. I was able to get xxx-ORCP. You can set it up to ring on all your phones and access from your computer. Still playing with it! Free!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

:blink:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Chris, can you send invites?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> :blink:


The Master of Prolific Prose and that's it?!



PressurePros said:


> Chris, can you send invites?


If you click on the link, you can get an invite and they will notify you. I think it took 2 weeks.
Here is more info


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link Chris, looks like something of interest.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

RCP said:


> The Master of Prolific Prose and that's it?!



Only when I am trying to say something on a serious topic.

It's way to exhausting to be that serious all the time.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Mods get all the cool stuff

Thanks Chris. I use gmail for business. I wish I could send larger files though.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you using Google Docs?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Google comes up with some of the most inovative stuff, They are now working on a free operating system to compete with Windoze.

I assume Google Voice, like every other google service is free.

HOW THE HECK DO THEY MAKE MONEY ?

There has to be a revenue generating process for google voice.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I signed up for a beta WAY early on before it was even made public and I still have no invite. Now everyone I know has an invite. Maddening!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think the voice is rolling out by area.
Nathan, you sign up for Wave? Using Chrome?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> HOW THE HECK DO THEY MAKE MONEY ?


I had to Google it!:icon_lol:


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Patiently awaiting this product roll-out in my area. I recently started using Google chrome and I really like it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Woot!
Got my invite and number.
Thanks Chris:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome!
Take a few minutes to write out what you can spell with the numbers they offer you.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Supermegaintergalacticstud was already taken


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I know, that's Rob's!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Supermegaintergalacticstud was already taken


I have that domain name in all forms and formats.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Just got my invite. Since we travel across the Chesapeake bay for so much work, decided to get a number for that area so people are not using long distance to call us.

Thanks for the tip Chris.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Google is just plain amazing


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

onthecoast said:


> Google is just plain amazing


I know, it is crazy, if you really got into and saw all the features, it would knock your socks off.

We started using it in our school last year (k-6 grades) and you would not believe what is possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Wait for Google Wave.

Will revolutionize the internet as we know it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree! 

Google Wave

Google Labs


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Biker says he is using it, anyone else? What do you think?

I am almost out of cards and was waiting to order new ones till I got my #.
Thinking of all the places I need to change the #!


----------

